# Change BIOS on pre-built..



## Michael (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a FOXCONN MCP61SM/AM mobo, it's nearly identical to the MCP61SM2MA-ERS2H... in fact, the general specs fit to the T.

Processor:  	AMD Sempron™ , Athlon™ 64, Athlon™ 64x2, Socket AM2
Chipset: 	NVIDIA MCP61S
Front Side Bus: 	2000MT/s HyperTransport™
Memory: 	Dual channel DDR2 800 / 667 x 4 DIMMs, Max 4GB
VGA on Die: 	Integrated
Expansion Slots: 	1 x PCIe x16 (signals at x8),, 1 x PCIe x1, 2 x PCI
IDE: 	ATA133 x 1
Serial ATA(SATA)/RAID: 	Serial ATA II x 2 with RAID 0, 1
Audio: 	5.1 channel, Realtek ALC861 (HDA)
LAN: 	10/100 M LAN, Realtek RTL8201CL (Phy)
IEEE1394: 	1394a x 2, VIA VT 6308P
Back Panel I/O Ports: 	1 x PS/2 keyboard
1 x PS/2 mouse
1 x 1394a (reserve)
1 x VGA Port
4 x USB 2.0
1 x RJ45
1 x Parallel Port
1 x Serial Port
1 set 5.1 channel Audio jacks (3 jacks)
Internal I/O Connectors: 	2 x USB 2.0 headers, support 4 ports
1 x Intel Azalia Header
1 x COM2 header
1 x Speaker
1 x Front panel
1 x Buzzer
1 x 1394a
1 x CD-in
1 x IRDA header
1 x SPDIF out header
1 x WOM(reserve)
1 x RM 


Is it possible to use the BIOS intended for that board, on my board? .. in order to gain access to OC options? ..or is there another way? .. I'm not use to these pre-builts, help! 

Just noticed that that board has a 10/100 LAN, I have a 10/100/100 LAN.. also, the colors are slightly different and if I were to attempt a BIOS flash and it failed, could I just re-flash the BIOS with the original file? I do have a copy of the original...


----------



## Geoff (Aug 31, 2007)

It's possible that it would work, but because yours is from a pre-built it's possible that the boards physically differ in some way, or that if the OS doesnt detect the same motherboard, it will not work properly.

The dangerous part is that if you do flash it and it does not succeed after it erased the previous one, then you are out of luck unless your motherboard has dual-BIOS's (which I doubt).  Because the computer most likely wont even POST.


----------



## Michael (Aug 31, 2007)

...maybe I should just buy another mobo


----------

